# Got any ideas for me?



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Okay...you might find this one odd.

I was watching Mad Men for the first time, and I thought I should do some advertising myself, or at least send a message to my potential customers.

I have several booths in an indoor flea market. This flea market is set up just like an antique mall. The customer selects the items, and takes them to a cash register at the front of the flea market to pay for them.

I sell used tools. My goal is to have a mini-hardware/tool store, except that my tools are almost always used. I sell rakes, shovels, pick axes, mauls, concrete floats and tools, wrenches, hammers, ladders, etc. If you can find it in someone's shop, garage, or barn, I probably sell it.

I have been thinking about having a sign made to urge buyers to go ahead an make the purchase. I've spent enough time in this business to know that the largest percentage of non-buyers think "Oh, I'll come back and get this later."

Here are some of my ideas:

"Having the right tool is half the battle."
"Your wife called and said to let you buy any tool you want"
"The right tools make projects easier, cheaper and faster."
"You can never own too many tools"
"Contrary to what your wife thinks, you can never own too many tools."
"The best time to buy a tool is before you actually need it."

The sign would be professionally made, not just written in magic marker.

Is this a dumb idea? (It is okay if you think it is...just be kind, please.)

Do you have ideas for me?

If I knew that I could just make one additional $10 sale a month, helping me turn my inventory, and to increase profits it would be worth it.

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## acde (Jul 25, 2011)

As a female I think it would be neat to see a project and then a display of all tools needed to do it, that way I could buy what I didn't have If you use free 5 gallon pails for shopping bags how cool would that be. 
Example fix a faucet diy or call a plumber, price comparison display.

My husband hated me using his hammer so he burned in the wood his and hers


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Of the top of my head...

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day.
Teach a man to fish and he will eat regularly.
Learn how to fix boats and you can eat steak.
Boat fixing tools sold here.

What else...

See what is here. When you really need it, come back and get it... if it is still here.


----------



## Murramarang (Dec 18, 2011)

I would avoid the 'wife' references - why limit your sales to just men? My wife is extremely handy with tools!

I like : "The best time to buy a tool is before you actually need it."

I also think something like "Preloved tools have a history. Come give them a future!"


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

_The best time to buy a tool is before you actually need it_

I'm fond of that one, but there all good including those suggested. I too agree with the suggestion of not mentioning a spouse. 

You might consider a magnetic advertising sign for your car. 
Or work out a deal with your local high shop/automotive class for a small discount. Students could just show their school id or a report card ect. More than likely there parent will bring them in so you have two customers walking in the door.

Another target audience is newly married & new homeowners. Tie in the concept of why spend your money on new tools to hang dry wall spend it on the paint ...
Not sure if Welcome Wagon is still around but maybe leaving some fliers with a real estate agent ?
Do you have a local gardening club ?

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

LOL, for one Christmas I gave my mother a high-quality set of a shovel, rake and hoe. That's what she wanted.

I don't know if this books is still in print: _Dynamic Farmers' Marketing: A guide to Successfully Selling Your Famers' Market Products _by Jeff Ishee. Jeff is a neighbor and good friend of Joel Salatin. Contact him at Bittersweet Farmstead, P.O. Box 52, Middlebrook, VA 24459 for availability. When contacting him be sure to include a SASE for his reply.

While focused on farmers' markets, much of his material would apply elsewhere.

Frankly I don't think you need to draw special attention. Your tools and their price should sell themselves.

On pricing, dang if I'm going to pay the price of new for old. My rules of thumb is no more than 60% of new, and then it has to be in excellent condition.

And, on tools, you virtually cannot give pipe wrenches away. How many does someone need in their entire lifetime?


----------

